# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  خواندن اطلاعات کارت های Mifare.?????

## nimaaryamehr

یه نرم افزار اندروید هستش که با  NFC گوشی کار میکنه  
بطوریکه فقط  با قرار دادن کارت اصلی جلوی NFC  میشه وارد نرم افزار شد و اطلاعات کارت های  زیر مجموعه یا کاربران دیگه رو خوند-(Mifare DesFire EV1) 
حالا سورس نرم افزار رو دیکریپت و به فایلهاش دسترسی پیدا کردم
حالا میخوام بدونم آیا میشه  با دستکاری سورس برنامه کارت ادمین رو عوض کرد تا بتونم وارد نرم افزار بشم
سوال دیگه اینکه آیا میشه کدهای دسترسی به سکتور های کارت رو ازین برنامه بکشم بیرون؟
سورس پوشه smali برنامه رو آپ کرد
لینک:  http://qorton.xzn.ir/smali/
توی این شاخه هم یه اطلاعاتی هستش که تعریف شده این برنامه روی یه گوشی خاص با Imei تعریف شده با بتونه نصب بشه و با کارت خاص خودش باز بشه
لینک : http://qorton.xzn.ir/smali/smali/com...i/Splash.smali
حالا Imei گوشی خودمو جایگزین کردم اما باید کارت خاص خودشو داشته باشم تا بتونم وارد شم..!



> iget-object v8, p0, Lcom/etick/tickban/mashhad/ui/Splash;->identifier:Ljava/lang/String;
> 
> شماره سریال نامبر گوشی  ===============>  const-string v9, "356603050520197"
> 
>     invoke-virtual {v8, v9}, Ljava/lang/String;->equalsIgnoreCase(Ljava/lang/String;)Z
> 
>     move-result v8
> 
>     if-nez v8, :cond_0
> ...



چه کنیم؟
خواهش میکنم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## nimaaryamehr

ینی هیییییییچ کس چیزی نمیدونه؟
بابا دسخوش

----------


## Mahtab_Tarsa

خوب این کارتا با سریال نامبر تولید میشن و کانتر برای تولید کارت اگر هم تونسته باشی بخونی چون مثل nfc عمل میکنه اطلاعات نوشته شده برای ان چیپ تولید شده و یا تمون کارت هستش چون هر کارت خودش سریالی داره برای شناسایی برای همین باید کارت باشه البته مطلب جدیدی پیدا نکردم  
بازم موردی پیدا کردی استفاده هواهیم کرد ظاهرا فعلا خودت نخبه قضیه هستی ما هم مشتاقیم چیزی یاد بگیریم

----------

